# My cat ate my fish!



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Grr!!! I am so mad at my cat right now! I came down to my room this afternoon after being gone for a few hours and I find Koi missing! He didn't jump he has a lid. Its a rectangular tank. She must have stuck her foot in the filter hole and got him. I am so sad and mad! Koi was my favorite. Now I want to move another guy into his tank but am scared my girl will get him to! Any suggestions?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Clean out the tank and look for him. If you can't find him then cov the hole with something such as a sponge and out a new Betta in there


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Trust me he is not in there. I poked around with a chopstick, moved his bridge pushed plants around etc. Unfortunatly he is gone. Kinzoku will be moving in sometime soon. Probably after we move and I figure out a good safe place for the tank. I am just shocked my cat did this. I have had fish for 2 years. And even 1 tank she could push the lid off and she never bothered him.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I found him. He blended right into the gravel. I think the intake filter got him. I will not use this filter anymore!


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Is he alive?


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Did you look around on the ground just in case? If there is a hole big enough for a cat to reach in and pull out the fish, then he could have jumped out of it. It is also possible that he did jump out and the cat found him before you did. Regardless of how it happened, I'm very sorry for your loss.

I use canvas craft mesh, cut it to size, and strong tap to attach it to the lid. Works good for covering any openings.

Edit - Sorry, just saw that you found him :-(


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

No he was dead. DX my poor boy. The hole is where the filter is. So I don't think he could have jumped, but a cat could reach her paw in there. I will never buy these filters again. It wasn't even necessary cause its a NPT tank, but koi seemed depressed and sluggish while it was off so I turned it on and he perked right up.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

RIP baby boy


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry! What filter were you using?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

how did he die?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

oh nvm


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

At the risk of being redundant I have offered this advice to another person in this forum for a different reason but I think it applies. I would put some Polyester filter fiber in the bottom of the filter. This way it will prevent fish from being sucked up into the filter.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm very sorry about your loss..... i know how you feel.....
What kind of Filter do you use??


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I have this filter in another ten gallon. I have heard of putting a sponge in it. Thats what I am going to do. My 5g doesn't really need a filter so I don't think I will use one, or if i do it will be a tetra whisperer.
I use the aquatech power filter well not normally. Its just comes with the tanks I buy.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i use those filters, and iv'e never had a fish sucked up! okay that's a lie, i had a rosey red minnow thing sucked up once, but it lived! miraculously .... lol. my 1-3 gallon whisper filter sucked one up, and killed it... i dunno how but it did, and it was rather nasty... but yeah, im sorry about your Koi... 
:/ kill the filter!!!!!!!
take revenge on it.... take a hammer to it lol...


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Haha its a good idea lol
I have used my whisperer for 2 years. Never had a problem.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Possibly the fish was sick and died and got sucked to filter?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

D: NO! we will blame the filter, and the filter only!! but when my rosey red got sucked up, it took me a week to find it, i thought maybe my betta ate it... then i pulled the filter out and he fell out all crumpled and grotesque .... yuck... poor guy....


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I preach putting pre filters on intake tubes. I've been using Fluval Edge pre filter sponges on most of mine.









Petsmart has them for $2.50. You might be able to find them cheaper.

I also have this stuff on another filter intake which has a heavier bioload:









I think I got one size up from the .99 cent package. I opened boxes until I found a width that looked like it would work. Then I chopped the block in half. Then if you take scissors and cut an X into the small side. 

Cut it down a little bit more then 2/3 of the way in and jam it onto the intake. 

This Aquaclear foam is uglier. It's cheaper then the pretty black fluval sponges, but you can customize it to fit your intake tube very snugly. The fluval can be loose on some, but it's easy to fix in most cases. The Aquaclear has a coarse texture which let me have a higher bio-load in one 2.5 gallon. That tank also successfully cycled, i'm guessing because of the makeup of the foam.... It's really NOT attractive though so you might want to hide it behind something if you go with the foam.

Sorry you lost your fish though  and sorry about another sponge filter post  I truly believe sponge filters/ pre-filters and java moss are the 2 best things EVER when keeping fish. I was even thinking about having a friend make me a "Java Moss Fan Club" T-Shirt since he screen prints LOL!!!!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

He wasn't sick. I would have noticed. He is literally right next to my bed. I think he was just hanging around by the filter and got caught. I didn't actually find him in the filter just below it after I unplugged it. he was slightly distorted to so..
Those sponges look like a good idea! Might see if I can find some. I only need something for 1 of my ten gallons. The filter isn't running right now since it broke, and now I am nervous to start it up again since the girl in the tank is so tiny!
I may just wait and buy a whisperer. I have had good luck with them.


----------

